# The Girl In The Coffee Shop



## tomboy27 (Apr 18, 2016)

*The Girl in the Coffee Shop*
by tomboy27
​
*Chapter 1 *

"Il take one Latte please" 

Charly, at the coffee shop's counter proceeded to tend to the elderly customers order.

"That'll be three ninety nine please" she replied, disinterested in the mundane events of the early morning shift. After serving the old man his drink she proceeded to let out a yawn, pondering why at twenty seven years old she still found herself working behind a counter of this dour little shop with its pretentious abstract paintings hung from wall to wall and a garish display of what was described as modern art shamelessly displayed through the shop in a desperate attempt to get as many of the artsy students at the nearby art college to spend there mornings wasting away with a coffee in the shop before there morning lectures. 

Oh the boredom of a Monday morning, the tedious smiley face she would put on serving hot drinks and brownies to whoever may walk through the door, writing an often incoherent customers name on a cappuccino and calling them up when there order was served only for them to give her a grimacing look when she would ask for the gradually inflating cost of the beverage to be paid in the dreary English cosmopolitan hotspot. 

A bit of gossip would be the usual and brief highlight of a working day, the girls would natter on in the quiet hours of the shift about various things, boyfriends, cars, their kids, though Charly had nothing to contribute in such conservations. No boyfriend a barely functioning small car, and a flat with nothing more than an overly frisky ginger Tomcat that spent most of the day sleeping on her cloths or out fighting and breeding with other cats. Charly could swear that cat must have a better social life than she did.

But amongst the dreary boredom of the usual working day, Charly did have something of a bright spot in her mind to think about. The Spanish coastline that was, a few years back her older sister had managed to bag herself a wealthy Spanish property developer and she had already booked a two week stay in their house for the coming summer to look forward to. She'd even been hitting the gym in recent months to get in bikini shape to make sure she wouldn't go unnoticed if she would hopefully meet one of her brother in laws wealthy associates. 

This thought almost began to feel real as she stared at a painting of the Mediterranean Sea on the wall of the shop only to be awakened from this mental image when she would scorch her finger upon the kettle.


----------



## tomboy27 (Apr 18, 2016)

*Chapter 2*

The coming weeks come and went relatively quickly and it wouldn't be long before Charly would find herself on the plane amongst a parade of holiday makers she'd never met before. Saying goodbye to home for two weeks proved a simple and easy task, she'd dropped the cat off at her parents house, who couldn't have seemed the least bit interested in what she was doing. Her mother had reminded her about driving on the other side of the road about fifteen times that visit, and her robot of a father had just told her rather abruptly not to get pregnant before mumbling a rather dispassionate goodbye. The girls at work that week had all feigned interest and excitement for her and given her warnings about the odd wierd diseases found in these foreign countries while they were trying to make conversation. 

While sitting on the two and a half our flight pathetically attempting to fall asleep for the entire journey, a pursuit that proved pointless amongst the chatter of the rather working class passengers, the occasional cries of a young baby a few rows behind and the kicking of her chair by a boy sitting in the row behind hers. Charly began to realise how disconnected she felt from her own life. 

As she she flipped through the menial in flight magazines featuring models advertising everything from watches to expensive necklaces available in the airport all of which seemed more attractive and far happier than she was. Charly began to reflect on her own appearance. 

She had to admit that she had always been a rather plain girl. She was rather short, plain looking if somewhat pretty in a cute sort of way, with dull hazel hair that she'd dye more extravagant colours on occasion to stand out a little more. She'd always been rather small in stature her, face pretty with a little peach nose and a trim figure that had thus far failed to live up to the medias image of what most men were looking for in a woman judging by her love life or lack of one for that matter. 

This lack of attention had led her into having a rather shy and emotionless demeanour. Her parents seeming more proud of her older sister judging on the thinly veiled remarks that she she should try and be more outgoing like her when they would sit around with a few drinks at family gatherings had given her self confidence a bit of a bruising down the years. 

By the time the flight was over Charly was quick to meet her sister Meriel in the arrivals lounge. The Elder and more confident sister instantly ran to her and gave her a warm hug. Charly meanwhile could tell right away that her sister had put on weight. Charly found this a tad unsettling to think about. 

Meriel had married the property developer Luis five years ago and in that time had had two children. The effects of the pregnancies had definitely left their mark on her sisters waistline and a little more, as Charly noted her sister had gotten bigger every time she'd seen her since the wedding. 

"This is all your bringing with you" Meriel asked lifting up Charly's light luggage, an obvious playful tone in her voice.

" I'm only here for a fortnight" Charly replied. 

They then drove back to Meriel's house, passing notable and famous sites, as Charly took in the beautiful scenery and weather while enjoying the air conditioning in the car, rejoicing in having a period of relaxation. 

To break up the lengthy car journey, the two sisters stopped by a local coffee shop. Having spent the last few years perpetually stuck in a coffee shop, Charly was inclined to never enter one in her spare time, but sitting outside this Spanish one on a table and chairs beneath the Iberian sun, the little break seemed like a welcome pleasure. 

Meriel took the burden of ordering saying it was her treat and within a few minutes the waiter brought out a dark drink in a large mug topped with cream. 

"Well this seems a little sickly" Charly inquired inspecting the drink. 

"Just enjoy something a little sweet for once Charly, you're on holiday so just spoil yourself. 

The chocolatey solution in front of her took her back to those happy Easter and Christmas mornings when they were children. Meriel even then always had more of a sweet tooth, and would work her way through most of her chocolate quickly while Charly would usually forget about hers and other family members would sneakily pick away at her supply until it was all gone. Something that would strangely become saddened by once she realised it was gone and began to wonder if even then she felt like this was her family hindering her in a weird way.

Charly would take the occasional sip of her chocolate drink while Meriel would fill her in on the goings on in her life, the kids, Luis' businesses before eventually questioning Charly on the events back at home. 

"Oh there's nothing to report really, work is as boring as ever and mum and dad are as picky and grumpy as they've ever been" Charly said hoping the conversation would switch back to Meriel's more interesting life. 

"Why don't you look to get away then, there's nothing that worth going back to there maybe come out here for example, I'm sure Luis could get you some sort of job doing something" Meriel replied hoping to hear a positive reply.

As fun as it had been to imagine a handsome foreigner sweeping her off her feet these past weeks actually uprooting and living elsewhere seemed a little daunting and Charly then admitted these concerns about the cultural differences and language barriers she would have to cross if she was to uproot out here. 

Once the conversation reached a lull Meriel recommended a nice dessert before they set off on the road again. 

"No I better not" Charly replied rolling her eyes at her sisters desires for fattening food.

"Oh why not" cried Meriel "It's not like you need to watch your weight Charly, in fact you could maybe do with filling out a little".

Charly then turned a little red with embarrassment. She knew her trim figure was one of her few assets and it was laughable to think to throw it away and be even more dissatisfied with her life. 

"No thanks" Charly replied " I don't think there's much room for two big bellies in the family" Charly added with a wry smirk earning a raised eyebrow from her sister.


----------



## tomboy27 (Apr 18, 2016)

*Chapter 3*

Within a week of her stay Charly was beginning to find that there was a cold air about the Spanish evenings and in her boredom found herself on a late night drive finding herself venturing to a small Irish pub in the nearby town. 

After a few drinks and chatting with the pub owners and making jokes about how she'd travelled all the way to Spain just to drink in an Irish Pub, Charly decided to give Meriel a call to get her to come along once the kids were asleep. 

Within the hour Meriel arrived leaving the kids at home with Luis and was quick to take part in the drinking activities with Charly. After a few drinks and some light heads Meriel again would raise the question. 

"So honestly why don't you put some thought into living out here full time". She asked, her words a little slurred. 

Charly had failed to respond when suddenly a parade of waiters brought out a small feast to the table.

"Um what's all this" Charly asked, a look of bemusement upon her face. 

"I thought we might get a bit hungry so when I went up to the bar to get us some drinks a put an order of the menu too. 

By this point Charly was too intoxicated to protest and after eating so much it felt as if there was a bowling ball in her stomach, Meriel again raised the question of Charly marrying someone and living out here for good. 

The question was starting to really get to Charly, it was true that there was little to really keep her in Britain. The factors keept weighing heavily on Charly's mind she was twenty seven years old and had nothing to show for her life but a dull job, a dusty flat, two emotionally distant parents, a cat that she'd grown quite accustomed to bringing small dead animals in through the window and leaving on the kitchen floor, and a social life about as interesting as one of those dead animals. 

"I can't do it though Meriel" Charly replied, her eyes a little teary. 

"Who would want to marry me anyway, it's only you who really even likes me" She uttered almost about to cry. 

"Charly", Meriel put her arm around her shoulder to soothe her sorrows. "It's not that people don't like you, you'd be quite the catch for anyone it's just you don't really let people close to you that's all. See you're just always so distant from everything, you just need to enjoy life a bit more like you did tonight that's all." Meriel told her stroking her hair. 

Charly then began circling the top of her glass with her finger. "I know it's just...I just feel like people won't ever like me that's all." 

"I know, I know" Meriel uttered as Charly began to come around. " How about some dessert sweet heart". 

For once Charly actually seemed to want dessert and gave a subtle nod to her sister signifying her desire to indulge in herself this once.


----------



## tomboy27 (Apr 19, 2016)

*Chapter 4*

"For two weeks in Spain, sure didn't come back with much of a tan did you Charly". Uttered Charly's coworker Tina a buxom and rather ditsy blonde who never failed to make Charly somewhat self conscious. 

"No I tend to get sunburned pretty easily so not a lot of time for sunbathing." Charly replied. Her holiday in Spain had ended, and her little bubble of relaxation had been well and truly burst as she made her way through work the next morning after a seven hour delay for her flight the prior night. 

"Did you meet anyone? How was your sister" Tina asked seemingly just for the sake of asking as she swayed her way around the coffee shop with her usual zip and gossip. Tina was everything Charly wasn't, assured, confident to an annoying extent, exceedingly attractive and almost always seemed to have a man on the go. 

"Well my sister's happy, she's gained a bit of..." Charly tried to respond before being cut off by Tina. 

"Oh do you mind covering for me I'm off out with a guy for a little, just say I'm off for lunch if anyone asks, okay goodbye see ya" Tina declared before Charly could get a word in edge ways. 

Before she knew it Charly was left working the rest of the shift by herself at the busiest hour of the day preparing orders for the mounting numbers of customers while stuck staring at that damn painting on the wall of that damn Spanish beach she so wished she could go back to right now. 

"Oh well", she sighed to herself. "At least I was there". 

By the next shift Tina had returned and relieved some of the pressure. 

"So what you get up to in Spain for two weeks" Tina inquired with what Charly suspected was a very false interest. 

"Not much the usual stops, restaurants, water parks with the niece and nephew" Charly lied to make it seem more eventful than it was.

"Well thank god you didn't end up in an Irish Pub or a coffee shop" Tina replied in a mocking tone as Charly died a little inside. 

She then looked at the clock and saw she had another three hours in her sleep deprived state to go with Tina in this shift.

"kill me now" Charly, thought to herself. 

As the day slowly passed Kate, another girl who worked in the shop strode in to join them on the shift and as Charly dragged her tired self over to clean the tables, Kate and Tina began to talk about her from the sanctity of the counter. 

"Charly seems even more of a zombie than usual" Kate whispered. 

"She looks like she might have put on a few pounds" Tina replied, less concerned with the level of volume she spoke at. 

"She seems a bit thicker around the arms now that you point it out" Kate responded nudging Tina in the arm to quiet her down. 

"Little surprising she doesn't seem the type to indulge, to much of a mouse of a girl to have an appetite". Tina whispered back. 

"She doesn't seem the type to have anything she kind of just goes through everyday like a ghost, she barely talks and just seems irritated or depressed all the time, tough to enjoy being around that" . Kate uttered. 

A surge of customers were soon to appear and one customer in particular seemed to grab Charly's attention. He was quite a handsome face, tall, dark haired, an intelligent and eloquent demeanour to him that made him the rather opposite of the thuggish brutes Tina and Kate usually dragged into the shop. 

"Here's your change" Charly said routinely as the man took his cappuccino from her hand and for a brief moment, a moment that was all, their eyes seemed to connect in a way that went beyond a casual exchange between strangers. 

As he walked away sitting down at a table with his cappuccino readying to read a newspaper, a dozen thoughts seared through Charly's mind.

"That was weird" Charly thought to herself. 

"Was there something on my face that he thought was odd." She looked at her reflection in the glass counter and worried that he was just taken a back by the bags under her eyes. 

The man sat there for about half an hour sipping his coffee and and reading his paper from afar and on the briefest of occasions she would glance at him looking at her, only for his eyes to move swiftly away. 

It was proving to be a long day, she felt jet lagged, her back ached and she felt the need to soak in a long bath once she got home now that the mysterious stranger had up and left. 

On her drive home she stopped and picked up some food for the evening deciding she'd treat herself to a large pizza before getting home and and taking refuge in a warm bubble filled bath, fit for a queen. 

As her hands massaged and soothed her body she noted it felt different in some way. She oddly felt slightly softer, which made her feel more feminine.

It was like her entire body had been airbrushed by a thin layer of fat, coating her body for the cold winter months ahead. For the first time in forever she felt her body was pliable in her fingers and for the lengthy duration in the tub, truly felt happy with her body in a curious way. 

This moment of fantasy was broken once she got out of the tub as the facade was broken and realised she was gaining weight rather than being encased in a peculiar fantasy. By the end of her holiday she'd felt her cloths were tighter but had not given it much thought. She wondered if she'd been caught up in Meriel's lifestyle without realising and pondered what effect on her weight it had. 

The weighing scales beneath the sink collecting dust over the years due to her never needing to measure her petite physique now seemed to fulfill some use as she pulled it to the centre of the room. 

She stood upon the scale rubbing her perkier tummy while looking up to the ceiling afraid to look down at the scale that seemed like a judgemental parent. It reminded her of her childhood when her grandmother caught her stealing from a cookie jar and giving her a stern reprimand, she'd never stolen food again after that of course. 

Thinking of this incident gave her both an embarrassing and disturbingly naughty and oddly sexual experience, like she had stolen a forbidden fruit. 

"What am I doing" she suddenly thought to herself. She immediately got off the scales without looking at what it said. She quickly towelled herself off and got dressed throwing that pizza in the bin and got dressed in her gym cloths and drove straight to the gym, not eating for the rest of the night. Refusing to think about the experience in the bath and her moment on the scales.


----------



## tomboy27 (Apr 20, 2016)

*Chapter 5*

The rest of the week went by relatively quickly with Charly not daring to think about the strange moment in the bath.

That being said, Charly's devotion to the gym had certainly been hindered by the experience, and she hadn't payed a visit there since that weird night as her diet became increasingly more lax. 

Over the course of the week Charly had taken to reading the odd cone poems and various bits of trivia displayed on the shops menus and seemed increasingly intent on sharing the food related facts and philosophies with her coworkers

"So apparently the brownie was created by a chef who Bertha Palmer, a prominent Chicago socialite asked to create a dessert suitable for ladies attending the Chicago World's Columbian Exposition." Charly uttered reading of the menu to Kate. 

"Charly, no offence but I don't really care" Kate said, warily, making a cup of coffee. 

"It's just interesting reading this stuff, you know we've worked here for years now and never bothered to take a good look at the menu" Charly responded

"Well you should go and take a good luck at that table over there because a kid just spelled orange juice all over it" Kate replied as Charly's chipper mood was cut and made to tend to the spillage. 

Charly had been trying to be more sociable with her coworkers this past week, remembering Meriel's advice from the holiday, but this far they merely seemed irritated by her attempts. 

She was also looking to find something of a hobby, meet new people, make new friends and had been collecting leaflets and searching the Internet from everything to Ballroom dancing to language classes. 

She was also trying to make gradual adjustments to make herself seem more warm hearted, smiling more at customers and coworkers asking the girls what they were doing on weekend evenings, but was careful not to feel intrusive. 

It didn't help that her job was just about standing in a shop and taking orders, not the easiest way to make new friends. The old age pensioners and gawky students who were the most prominent customers also didn't seem the most appealing of friends either. 

The one customer that didn't fit the usual mold was of course the tall, dark stranger who was now making a morning coffee stop a regular fixture in his morning routine and was becoming gradually more acquainted with the girls in the shop.

"Seems like the prices in these prices go up every day" Charly looked up to see the mysterious visitor speaking to her. 

Charly looked into his eyes loosing her bearings just a little before uttering. 

"Doesn't stop you from coming in everyday, must be happy to see someone I'm guessing" She couldn't believe she'd actually said something a little daring for once and instantly began to fear he'd be offended, after her initial excitement. 

He let out a nervous laugh and Charly noted something in his eyes that seemed to imply that he wished to say more. 

"Well since I seem to be making friends, you mind if I get your name by any chance." He asked with a charming and gentlemanly nerve.

"It's Charly" she said, happy to be having what felt like a happy conversation with someone. 

"You" she quietly asked back.

"It's Dan" he replied, secretly admiring how her face was looking slightly rounder than the first time he'd seen her. He quietly surveyed the rest of her body in the meantime wondering how she might look a little bigger. 

They said there thanks and she gave him a goodbye and a smile as he left that morning as Dan made his way home. On his ride back on the train he began to consider why the idea of a woman growing was so arousing to him. Was it some odd psychological need in him that related to a deep maternal complex or was it the fact that he had just become enamoured with the cute girl working in the coffee shop and was projecting a desire for a healthy child bearing wife onto this sweet girl. Whatever it was it was it had compelled him to return to the coffee shop everyday this week since he and Charly's eyes had first met. 

Dan worked as a freelance journalist, hopping from one job to another, of which contributed to him having a feeling of being unable to settle m. It also allowed him a decent amount of time to work from home, giving him a sense of freedom in his creative pursuits. 

Dan for some strange reason found it difficult to shape the image in his head of Charly slowly rounding out. Everyday he visited the coffee shop he went with the intent to see and know more of her and for the first time she had seemed to reciprocate some sort of deeper meaning. 

As the days went on Dan was beginning to work out Charly's working hours, daring to make conversation over which drink was the best or the cheapest. 

"You certainly have an odd taste in Coffee" she asked one day, handing him an Affogato. One of a series of varying drinks he'd ordered each day. 

"Spose so" he casually replied, turning his back to leave. Angered at himself for not holding more a conversation. 

Then acting more on impulse he turned back and ordered another Affogato and finally asked "So busy today" 

"Not really" she replied, happy to make conversation. 

"Looking forward to a break on the weekend, should be nice" she added. 

"Have fun" He responded, with a smile that had earned a smile from her too. While that had been it for their conversation this day, Dan would walk away feeling he had achieved some level of success and went home hopeful this would be the start of something beautiful.


----------



## Lardibutts (Apr 21, 2016)

Nicely promising story - loved the Spanish alternative life.
I'm enjoying how you've now got into nudging the plot along with Charly's developing relationship; less use of adjectives than in the introduction has improved style and readability.
Looking forward to how the story 'grows'
L


----------



## tomboy27 (Apr 21, 2016)

*Chapter 6*

"Happy Birthday Dad," Charly said giving her father a kiss on the cheek, stepping through the doorway of her parents house. In the current swirl of her life, Charly might have forgotten her fathers birthday had it not been for her mother calling the week prior to remind her of the fact.

As a result she'd been invited home for the weekend to celebrate her Dads sixtieth birthday. She passed on an expediently wrapped present, the usual last minute pair of slippers with some token popular movie phrase written across the top that her Dad feigned a laugh over, it had done the trick. 

In fact it seemed everyone who had showed up for the evening drinks and food was feigning interest in the event, not in the least Charly. Her parents house was positioned in the middle of nowhere, an old farmhouse that her father had acquired from the inheritance of an old and rather lonely business partner that had always never ceased to reminded her of the doldrums of her childhood. The monotonous Sunday afternoons of eating whatever tasteless crops grown out in the field and reared their ugly head on her plate had always left something of a bad impression in Charly's mind rather like her parents in fact. 

To Charly's bitter disappointment her mother had laid out tonight what had reminded her of those drawn out plain meals that she had become accustomed to as a child for the guests they were hosting. Charly spent the duration of the meal poking at her food like a dissected lab rat. Parsnips, looking bitter and tasteless, pale flavourless cauliflower, cabbage that Charly was convinced that a barn animal would turn away from, a thin layer of chicken obscured by a massacre of gravy that seemed reminiscent of an oil spill and to her dismay a cup of coffee to drink, to remind her of her job that she would have to drag herself to Monday morning. 

Charly then took one slithering bite a of a parsnip that she was convinced must have turned her taste buds rotten. As she struggled through the parsnip, she was treated to her mother bragging of how well Meriel was doing and how cute her little grandchildren were, all the while Charly was sat there like the invisible other daughter she so often felt like.

It got worse when her mother pulled out the alcohol later in the night, as the initially reserved seldom seen family members gathered began to become more chatty thanks to the effect of the champagne that her mother spent ten minutes lauding over. All the while Charly just sat there twiddling her thumbs hoping she might cart out a birthday cake. 

"So is there a man in your life now my dear?" Charly's aunt Barbara asked. 

"No just waiting for something special." Charly replied more interested in the birthday cake her mother was finally beginning to cut. For some odd reason Charly found herself thinking about that guy Dan for some odd reason. 

She suddenly found herself fantasising over what it would be like if he were currently here with her. They could have cute little exchanges with their eyes while her family drowned on. The women would all be impressed that she was with such a handsome guy, and she could have someone to share a bed with through the poorly heated house. 

Charly then began to rationalise the absurdity of this fantasy. She barely knew this man and her she was imagining her life with him. Still she couldn't deny it sounded awfully fun. 

Charly found that on this occasion she had more to talk about due to her recent Spanish adventure in these drunken conversations. She told the family of how Meriel was doing and how the kids were growing day by day but dared not mention Meriel's waist growing at a faster rate. 

As the party began to treacle out, the family found itself spreading out through the house, the men were stood the hallway drinking their beers and discussing their latest motoring troubles while the women sat in the living room, the drinks going down as easy as ever had done before and the conversations becoming more rude and occasionally a little blue humoured.

Charly meanwhile was still in the kitchen enjoying a further slice of birthday cake. 

"You know, I think our Charly might be filling out a little," Aunt Barbara whispered to Charly's mother, careful not to raise her voice in case Charly heard. 

"You know I was just thinking that." her mother replied, unsure of what to really say. "Spose the holiday pounds haven't worn off ye.t" she added. 

" I reckon there must be a man in her life." Aunt Barbara replied.

"You think." her mother uttered.

"Of course, less of a reason to watch her figure if she's already taken, trust me the next time she comes back there'll be a man on her arm, just you wait and see," Aunt Barbara continued, a quiet sense of confidence in her tone. 

"That would be nice." her mother said.

"She's always been such a shy girl, it would be nice to see her come out of her shell a little," she added turning her head with a smile to look at her daughter. 

Charly meanwhile had made a trip to the bathroom and while washing her hands noticed weighing scales under the sink out of the corner of her eye. 

Did she dare, she wondered, there was something of a bright spot in her life now and she realised she had not been particularly loyal to her diet recently and a part of her recognised the horrible possibility of her body getting bigger when she needed it to be as desirable as ever to impress Dan. 

Yes, she decided she had to look at what little damage had been done and how much work she would have to do to make up for the past few weeks. She quickly locked the door and undressed, partly to gain as accurate a measurement as possible, partly so she wouldn't have any unneeded pounds staring back at her on the scales. She felt embarrassed and disgusted as she stepped foot upon the scale and again turned her gaze to the ceiling to ready herself, readying herself to dare to look down. 

She then forced her head to turn down and saw 132 lbs on the scale stare back at her like a taunting school bully. 

"That's twelve pounds!" she shuddered in nerves. As a swell of guilt consumed her, her hands almost instinctively drove themselves to her body, running her fingers over her more rounded figure taking in her softness as she caressed her body. 

She rotated her fingers around her belly, no longer firm and taut bot now soft, welcoming, feminine and rounder, a beginner little strand of fat accumulating around her waist. As this caress continued her guilt quickly assuaged, and a meaningful bliss seemed to takeover her and all of her worries seemed trivial and that her happiness and her body were all that mattered. 

For the first time in her life it felt like she was truly happy with herself. It would take a few minutes before Charly could withdraw herself from her intimate experience and redress and greet the guests farewell for the evening and as much as she expected her repulsion and dislike for her body to revert that evening it never did. That night in fact as she lay in her bed encased in blankets to keep her warm in the cold room, she found herself less cold than she had ever been when sleeping in that room as a child. 

She withdrew herself from her covers and found her hand drawn to her little tummy purring with delight from its little date with all that birthday cake. 

"Well you're certainly bigger," she cooed intimately, as her hand delicately rested upon her belly rising up with delight as her warm touch muttered and mothered it as she breathed and took joy prodding and poking it as the newly formed pounds that would always distribute themselves back to there starting position. She then dipped her index finger into her belly button rotating and soothing its softness, truly enjoying her new found fat. 

She then found her hand on a collision course with her hips taking them in drinking in their softness as she recognised she'd grown a little here too. Her previously boyish hips felt lost, replaced by womanly curves, as she enjoyed a moment of pleasure, refusing to consider anyone but her self as she gently fell to sleep.


----------



## tomboy27 (Apr 25, 2016)

*Chapter 7*

As Charly's subconscious slowly accepted a different form of herself, Dan's life seemed perpetually stuck in a a rut. His job had left him harrying around the country for work, depriving him of his morning routine stop in his favourite coffee shop. 

Instead he found most mornings he would wake up in a dingy B & B eating tasteless eggs and bacon, while slurping down an unappealing cup of tea. Just about all elements of his life were now beginning to suffer from this lack of stability. The friends he'd made in university all had more stable jobs and much of them were now settled down with wives and children to come home too on lonely, cold evenings. 

Dan privately loathed the chaos of his job, finding it rather cynical and filled with some of the most unpleasant people he'd had the misfortune of meeting. After dealing with these warped cynics each day he would have to often drive miles to get home each night to a rather lonely and dark flat picking at whatever cheap meal he could grab from the shops on the way home. 

Domestic bliss at this point was nothing but a distant fantasy for him. The old world image of the happily married unit for reasons he couldn't understand had seemed to have faded out of fashion with the flash, instant gratification of the time being society's new driving force. 

It wasn't as if he hadn't tried to create this ideal life and there had been chances with women down the years. First there had been Jean in his university days. She was always the wild card of his relationships a fiery red head with her nose and lips plastered in piercings, who had as many men on the go as tattoos on her arms. 

Dan had known that she was with him purely for his looks however but the vanity they both exuded did wonders for their sex life's. But what did more to help from Dan's side of things at least was how she seemed to add on a few pounds in their brief but explosive relationship. 

They would every morning pay a visit to a local coffee shop nearby campus, were Dan thanks to his own glowing recommendation convinced her to indulge in a Belgian brownie. Dan found that over time the nudging and positive remarks he'd shower her with gradually left there mark and in their intimate moments the increasing softness and roundness would enhance his own sexual desires ten fold. 

The bubble for Dan would burst when Jean caught on to him caressing her belly in one of these sexual encounters. Suddenly her mind had caught on as to what had been going on and the relationship had ended with the hardest slap in the face he'd ever felt. 

His love life after this had followed suit in equally disastrous fashion. His first job had been working at a small local paper business, were he'd meet Tabitha a brief yet memorable former flame, who had found her rear end expanding thanks to an increasing amount of tea and chocolate digestives Dan would bring her each morning. 

Things had been going well for months into their relationship until they decided on a holiday to the warm beaches of southern France. Dan had proved to be a victim of his own success that time as while out for a morning run he returned half an hour earlier than usual to the hotel to find Tabitha in bed with a French waiter they'd spoken to the night prior. 

Judging by Tabitha's social media accounts it seemed that the horny Frenchman had proven to be just as intent of filling Tabitha out as he was, as her pictures now displayed a woman with an enormous ballooned body that Dan had to turn away from to spare him of his pain after she'd ran off with the little love rat. 

These types of trends would then continue with each of Dan's relationships and Dan's increasing lack of human attachment had found him reaching a position he was always embarrassed by, of gradually inspecting women he'd see oftenly in his every day life and attempting to deduce weather they were gaining weight or not. 

While he'd attempt on the odd occasion to surpress this sexual desire he'd always find it nye impossible. All it would take was one wonder past a woman's magazine in a supermarket with a fattened or pregnant celeb displayed on the cover to set his mind racing. In more recent circumstances however, he would just have to think of the sweet girl in the coffee shop to set his instinct firing as he began to try and remember weather Charly would be working tomorrow.


----------



## strataadvance (Apr 26, 2016)

You're a terrific writer. Especially gifted with imagery and character development. I hope you will have a look back at the spellings of where and whether. Your great story deserves impeccable spelling.


----------



## tomboy27 (Apr 27, 2016)

*Chapter 8*

"You know, those doughnuts are filled with calories" said Tina, watching as Charly dug into the piece of confectionary, an increasingly frequent morning pastime that she had found Charly was now indulging in more and more. 

"Oh I've heard," Charly replied turning slightly red as she knelt over the side of the coffee shop counter. 

"Okay just seems weird that you get one like every day now" Tina replied, her attention being diverted by a mess left on a table. 

"I don't think it's so bad really, once I get back in the gym it'll all be a second thought." Charly reassured herself, trying to weaken the sting of Tina's usual thinly veiled jibes. 


Charly had been reassuring herself that any day now she would be back in the gym and working off that morning breakfast donut, but thus far getting back in her gym gear and putting the work in had eluded her. 

To a more concerning point, She'd set out in these increasingly colder winter months with an even further increased appetite. A part of her mind attempted to rationalise her behaviour by acknowledging she'd needed something to keep her warm through this colder part of the year. 

She'd been trying to avoid thinking about it actually. Since that little experience at the party she felt as if she was stumbling into opening Pandora's box, and while she was of course frightened by what was inside, she was also intrigued by what was within. Her mind seemed riddled with contradictions, on one hand she wanted nothing more than to enjoy a more lax lifestyle and put her worries aside, but on the other hand she knew how detrimental she was being to herself. She'd noticed that cute guy was visiting the shop far less and she was confident the added excess to her body was to blame. 

Thus she'd taken to wearing baggier cloths to hide her increased self. She was still suppressing her new feelings about her body but at the same time had also started to gain more of a quiet acceptance perhaps in her subconscious mind, recognising that this was likely a temporary phase and she could at least partake in such superficial pleasures for now. 

At some point she knew she would have to face this new gluttonous demon head on but engaging in this battle now seemed unnecessary and frivolous when it was keeping her warmer at night and blessing her her immunity from colds and flus. 

She was learning to not find it repellent when she slipped on her jeans every morning and feeling a ring of new excess baggage around her waist. Despite not replicating the more risqué antics that she had at her parents house, she still couldn't help but feel a deep arousal as she laid in bed at night with a hand on her new little burgeoning tummy, rising up and down with her breath. 

She could tell that there was more of her tummy than there should be in these moments and in spite of the bliss she could easily slip into, that little dissenting voice in the back of her head still made her resist fulfilling a deeper temptation. 

It was beginning to feel like this voice was something becoming personified by Tina while she was at work. 

"I just felt like I should say something sweetie" Tina inquired in her usual patronising tone. "You just seem to be getting a little chubby" Tina whispered with mock horror as she walked past Charly mockingly patting Charly's behind. 

Charly then looked away embarrassed. She felt like she wanted the ground to rise up and swallow her as she suddenly felt like a pig. Until now no one had really mentioned that she was looking any different, and she was more than prepared for it to stay that way. Of course the ever thoughtless Tina would be the one to lay the dagger into her chest and push her back into the real world. 

Charly had known that it would be a matter of time before Tina said something and had been trying these past few weeks to come up with some sort of justification, but now the moment was here and all she could do was fumble a response. 

"Ummm I guess" Charly muttered nervously, her words barely audible. 

"Be careful babe, all those donuts catch up with you eventually" Said Tina, in a laughing tone that Charly had trouble deciding if it was meant to be taken as playful or insulting. 

"Is it really you're question to ask" Said Charly, standing up for herself. 

"Ok, just warning you girl" Tina responded while texting some guy on her phone.

Charly wanted nothing more than to retreat into her bedroom but she instead retreated into the staff restrooms. Charly examined her face, it was rounder, softer. Charly recognised in this moment that she had payed little attention to the possibility of her face filling out in the wake of the rest of her body expanding. 

Her cheek bones had become less prominent and the makings of a double chin were gradually stepping forth as she rubbed her index finger under the chin that had been lonely until now. Charly for the first time felt she was beginning to look like a different person and it was hardly a surprise that the brain dead bimbo Tina had noticed. 

Charly began wrestling within her mind once more, this recent escapade had been wildly fun and seemed to have awakened something inside her that made her happy. Tina's jibes were hardly untrue either and she had to admit she feared the consequences of remaining on this course. Charly soon decided that she would have to begin making use of her gym membership once more but would not go back to the beach body diet she found so easy prior to the summer. The occasional indulging would be just that, nothing more than occasional and she would balance her diet accordingly. 

With this adjustment in mind Charly returned to her post feeling that she had pulled up a shield ready to defend herself from Tina's barbs.


----------



## tomboy27 (May 2, 2016)

*Chapter 9*

Within a week the girls found themselves in their usual Monday morning routine, hard at work amidst the hustle and bustle of the busy morning. 

“You’re looking pretty tired Charly” Kate asked after serving an espresso to an elderly lady. 

Charly had finally mustered the effort to get back into the gym this past week, despite the unwillingness of her softened body. Shed noticed more aches and creaks in her body as she dragged herself through sessions on the treadmill. Pulling weights was far more arduous then she had remembered it being and to make it worse all she could pay attention to was to how much wider her rear end looked in her gym wear. 

&#8216;Yeah, I just haven’t been sleeping so great this week” Charly replied, resisting the urge to rub her eyes after a yawn escaped her lips. 

Charly was then left to pull the weight of the early morning shift as two heavily muscular, tattooed men had entered the shop and were currently diverting Tina and Kate’s attention from their jobs. 

“What a surprise” Charly thought to herself, while rolling her eyes as the thugs rattled on about their drunken antics the previous night as Kate and Tina looked on like love struck school girls. 

Despite Charly’s attempts to not eavesdrop on the conversation, the volume the four were speaking at couldn’t help but slither into Charly’s ears. The endless conversation about cars and the latest action films as well as the men’s childish antics were gradually driving Charly insane as she struggled to accommodate for all the customers. 

Thankfully sparing her from the dismay of the morning was a plump young woman with her baby daughter who ordered a chocolate brownie and sat quietly in the corner. For some reason watching the woman enjoy the piece of confectionary with her infant child tugged at Charly’s heartstrings and she felt a strange envy at the happy young woman unconcerned with anything but her family. 

In the midst of her ogling Charly had failed to realise that the zip on her slacks hid slid down and the button perched over her waist had seemingly come undone. While Charly had remained blissfully unaware of her little wardrobe problem, Tina had finally laid eyes upon it from afar, and decided once shed made sure that shed gotten this new man’s number, a little teasing would be in order. 

After her little boy toy had made his way home, Tina quickly scurried over to Charly in her usual mischievous strut, gently nudging Charly in the arm and whispering “might want to look at you’re fly sweetheart.”

Charly peered down at her unbuttoned jeans and turned red with all the embarrassment in the world. In the swell of herunease, Charly had failed to even remember if she had absent-mindedly undone them herself, or if they had just simply failed to accommodate her new larger self and had given in. In her distress, Charly’s emotions felt out of sync and while she would normally brush off Tina’s incessant teasing, now she could only whimper and admit her thanks to her for saving her from letting anyone else get the chance to notice.

&#8216;Thanks so much” said Charly, rebuttoning her jeans and zipping them back up.

&#8216;I got back in the gym this week so things have been pretty hectic after all the holidays and family gatherings” Charly whittled on trying to justify the temporary lapse in her clothing. 

&#8216;That’s good sweetie, wouldn’t want you needing an upgrade in the uniform department would we” Tina said, an air of a mockish vibe in her voice. 

As Charly gathered her bearings she contemplated why she didn’t find more content in her being for Tina as she often would. In the depths of her pondering she had failed to realise that Dan, the handsome stranger had just made a long awaited return into the shop. He made his way to the counter with his usual shy, charm ever present and greeted her with a smile. They exchanged shy hellos and Charly wondered if he could notice if she looked any different. 

Dan meanwhile was trying to play it cool, avoiding a great deal of conversation but couldn’t help but notice her face was looking a little softer and her cloths seemed a little tighter, a sight sweeter than the juice that he would go onto drink in in his own little corner of the shop that morning. After going through this little routine Dan got up from his table, put his newspaper aside and left the shop. He and Charly exchanging a goodbye and a smile as he departed. 

Dan spent the remainder of the day cooked up in his flat writing a story on some armed robbery that had taken place nearby, but while his hands went to work typing away at his keyboard his mind went to work thinking about Charly.

“Do I dare?” he pondered, battling within his mind as to weather or not he bite the bullet the next time he saw Charly and ask her out. Did that seem to much, he wondered, they were only just on first name basis and it all seemed a little rushed, but then again he’d rarely felt this way about anyone. He decided he would sleep on it and hope with it pleasant dreams would come his way. 

While in her own unhumble abode Charly dug into a ready made pasta bought from the shops that she felt was about as unappealing as her when she began to change into her gym gear. As she stood there in front of her mirror laid out and bare she brushed a hand over her backside, while it had obviously expanded and knew she should be ashamed of herself for allowing it to happen, an unusual sensation soon took over her that compelled her to venture into the bathroom to pay a visit to her old foe Mr weighing scales.

For a while she carried out her usual routine of staring blankly at the ceiling in order to psych herself up for the usual disappointment, but slowly gathered the courage to lower her head downwards like a heron to read the scales contents. 

“140 lbs.” the scale seemed to echo disturbingly in her mind. Rather than the usual naughty euphoria she could sometimes expect from such an event, this time she felt like she had suffered from a migraine. She pushed her index finger into her naval inspecting the growing jelly like substance that was once her abs and despite a small part of her wanting to loose herself in this mischievous fantasy, she persevered and continued to feel like shed been given the worst news of her life. 

“This has to stop,” she said to herself as she got dressed and preceded to make her way to the gym. 

As time and the days went on, Dan’s visits to the shop become a daily occurrence once again. Dan felt more confident around Charly than previously and found that inciting small talk between them was becoming easier and enjoyable, this could range from the weather, to music, or even what the best offers were at the shop. 

As they chatted about how much they both hated their cars, Dan plucked up the courage as he inspected her body clearly packed into an ill fitting uniform to take the plunge.

“Say you wouldn’t mind, going for a drink or, catching a film, or ummm…getting a coffee one time”, inquired Dan rubbing his hand against his neck. 

Charly, meanwhile was both nervous and enthusiastic about the proposal, but the dissenting voice that she’d become accustomed to these recent weeks resisted reminding her of the weight she’d put on and how it could ruin a potential future relationship with him if he saw her this way now. 

“Yeah, I think id like that” she responded ignoring that irksome voice that she had allowed to start governing her life recently. 

The next week had moved like a blur, Monday night they went to the local cinema watching a rom-com that Dan had tolerated in order to get further into her good books. Tuesday had been an early morning walk in the park as they discussed their lives and interests. Wednesday had been a fun trip to a bowling alley and Thursday they finally visited a fancy Indian restaurant, which despite later leading to brief bout with food poisoning for Dan, had been one of the most enjoyable evenings of both their lives. 

The one caveat of the romantic bliss was that Charly would always wear a large coat to these dates, disallowing Dan from seeing her widening figure. Whenever Dan would attempt to take her coat for her she would always decline saying that she felt cold. In spite of Charly’s best efforts she was finding it difficult to shed the new pounds and was mortified of Dan seeing her while not at her best. The daunting prospect of all this however was that after shed had a few glasses of wine at that Indian restaurant that night, she had invited Dan around to her flat for a few drinks for next week. While shed considered calling off the little gathering, she’d hated the idea of disappointing him this early into their relationship. She’d spent the week hitting the gym as much as she could but with work and having to wait all week for a damn new washing machine to arrive had made her visits infrequent, while the occasional indulgence in her diet could still not be avoided. 

By the time the night came around she dressed herself in a loose fitting dress, careful not to showcase her developing belly. The night went by as she had wanted. The alcohol consumed was minimal as Charly in her more sober state was not willing to let it lead to a more intimate affaire in her current state. For Dan the evening however had been something of a disappointment. While it had been fun getting to know Charly even more and realised he was quickly falling in love with her, while she was wearing that dress he couldn’t see how her body looked at all. 

There were saving graces however, after some persuading on his part he had managed to convince Charly to take the last digestive biscuit she had laid out on the coffee table, it had taken some convincing though.

“Take the last biscuit, go on quick” he had said.

“Oh I couldn’t, I’ve been getting fat enough as it is”. She had replied, and looked immediately as if she regretted saying that, in her tipsy glee. To amend the awkwardness she obviously felt, she instead then took the biscuit and ate it quickly.

“Just joking” she replied nervously as if to draw attention away from her weight. For a few minutes after that Dan shrewdly covered his man hood beneath a pillow in order to not display what was going on in his pants following her remarks. The evening had ended as Dan left the flat after she waved him off with a lengthy kiss were Charly temporarily let her guard down and pressed her body into him. Dan felt the increasingly soft expanse of her tummy press against his for the first time and tried desperately to restrain himself. 

She soon moved away awkwardly and said goodbye closing the door as Dan returned home dreaming about their brief physical encounter.


----------



## Ssaylleb (May 2, 2016)

I haven't enjoyed reading a story so much in a very long time, keep it coming!

I keeep thinking back to comment to her sister in Spain, one fat belly is enough


----------



## tomboy27 (May 7, 2016)

*Chapter 10*

As Charly experienced a positive change in her life for one of the first times in the past few years with her budding relationship with Dan, the Christmas season had finally come around. 

As a result, Charly found herself venturing home for holiday season. She and Dan had opted to not spend the festivities together seen as how Dan’s parents had moved to France and they’d both decided to spend Christmas apart in order to avoid taking things a little too fast. 

An ulterior factor behind this decision in Charly’s mind would be that it would provide her with the chance to shed some weight finally. The daunting feeling arising in her mind however recognised the festivities would likely have the opposite effect on her waistline with the tirade of turkey she would likely be bludgeoned with through the holiday season. 

Meriel was also set to come over with the kids for the holidays while Luis stayed back in Spain to deal some last minute business propositions. Charly had been keeping in touch with Meriel these last few months and had recently filled her in on Dan and her love life, but what Charly knew would be the elephant in the room and something she’d failed to inform Meriel about at all was the weight she’d put on.

While Charly knew that Meriel would hardly be judgemental about her little growth spurt Charly knew that Meriel would no doubt have a bit of a snarky response to it, and while she was in such close proximity to her for a week, it seemed inevitable that packing on more pounds would occur. 

As Charly ventured her way up to her parents house she noted for the first time in her prolonged time spent in the car just how much her seat belt absorbed into her mid section, earning a depressed sigh from Charly as she adjusted the belt’s tightness. 

An unfortunate coincidence would also then occur to add to her dismay, for as she drove into her parents drive Meriel pulled up at the same time in a rental car. Charly quickly drapped herself in her baggy coat before getting out of the car before she could be instantaneously hugged by her sister before she had the chance to close the car door. 

“Its nice seeing you again” Meriel said cheerfully. 

Charly could tell that there was more to the extended hug than just a warm greeting. She noticed how tightly Meriel pressed herself into her, as if she was inspecting her to detect what lied beneath her baggy coat.

“Its nice seeing you too Meriel” Charly replied as Meriel pulled away, already being able to tell that her sister was taking joy in noticing that her face seemed softer. 

Charly managed to subdue the awkwardness she felt by greeting Meriel’s kids with hugs and escorting them inside the family house. Charly then entered the house to see her parents, both hardly in a rush to see her. Her father seemed vastly more interested in the football he was watching on the television and barely raised his body from the sofa to greet her, while her mother stewed over something in the kitchen while on the phone to her friends. Charly doubted that if it weren’t for the kids rushing to hug them both, whether they would have noticed her at all. 

Charly then took in her childhood house once more; the doldrums of the old home was as its usual state at this point of the year, slathered in Christmas decorations fitted to her mothers garish sensibilities. She was soon trailed into the hallway by Meriel who took of her coat allowing Charly a look at her sister’s wide physique. She didn’t really look any bigger since the last time she’d seen her, but to say she looked any smaller would be a gross estimation. 

Meriel then signalled with her hands to Charly to imply that she wanted to help Charly take of her own coat, to which Charly with much reluctance complied with much trepidation, withdrawing her heavy coat, allowing Meriel a good look at her softened figure and the swell of her new little belly on display beneath her sweater. 

“You’re looking as lovely as ever” Meriel smiled with a cheery glow. Charly just smiled shyly unsure of how to react to her sisters knowing gaze. Charly managed to quietly keep to herself for the remainder of the evening, the lonesome retreat of her old bedroom providing a reprieve from Meriel’s prodding gaze, but for the rest of the holidays, socializing and behaving like a human being proved unavoidable. 

Charly managed to avoid Meriel early on, taking her little nephew for a walk through the snowy countryside proved heart-warming and shed a few hours of each day, as Charly hoped it would also shed a few pounds of her figure but by Christmas Eve interaction with Meriel reared its head. Amidst the cheer of the evening drinks Charly eventually found herself alone with Meriel in the living room as the kids went to bed and their parents were washing the dishes in the kitchen. 

“So how are things with Dan” Meriel asked, perhaps a little tipsy. 

Charly had thus far not informed her parents of her relationship with Dan. It seemed to early and she didn’t want to endure her mother’s pestering and had luckily gotten Meriel to keep that little secret. 

“Things are good” Charly quietly replied, hoping the conversation would die out.

“What did I tell you Charly, you fill out a little and you’ll have found someone in no time.” Said Meriel with a smile. 

Charly’s face immediately turned flush red with that remark.

“I’m not sure that’s the case” Charly replied, embarrassed Meriel had finally raised the subject. 

“Trust me Charly, that’s the case” Meriel retorted, more than a hint of conviction in her voice. 

“Don’t worry Charly, trust me I know what you’re going through from experience,” she added, a hand across her own well-fed stomach. 

“Come on, so how much have you put on Charly, its okay just talk to me about it. I know you’ve been shy around me these past few days but bottling these things up is so unhealthy.” Meriel was now nudging her way closer to Charly, close enough to rest a hand on her knee. 

“Ummm its about twenty pounds” Charly murmured, trying to hold back some tears. Charly was beginning to feel like a reprimanded schoolgirl again, but at least in this moment had to admire how motherly Meriel was. In fact in moments like these, Charly was disappointed she couldn’t have this type of relationship with her actual mother. 

“That it, look Charly the last time I saw you were much lonelier and unhappier deep down. Now tell me isn’t there a little part of you that has enjoyed having a softer body, or getting to eat a little more, or not having to go to the gym as often.” Said Meriel, nurturing her sister. 

“Early on part of me liked it” Charly shyly admitted. 

“But now it…it…well…I don’t know” Charly uttered, slipping on her words.

“And you feel worried about him seeing the bigger you right” said Meriel. 

“Yes” Charly admitted.

“I’m willing to bet that he just feels lucky to have you Charly, maybe down the road it might be something you’ll both have to address. But for now just let him see what he feels, and if he acts like an ass, then he’s not worth you anyway.” Said Meriel, earning a little smirk from Charly.

“Now what do you say we look if there’s any of that chocolate cake left in the fridge.” Meriel muttered in Charly’s ear.

Charly just let out another little smirk and for the first time, joined her sister in her feasting. 

They first waited until their parents made their way to bed for the evening and waited an hour for them to go to sleep. Charly and Meriel then placed the kids’ toys out for the morning and sneaked out into the kitchen. Meriel rather than just pulling out the remainder of the chocolate cake that the kids had been snacking on earlier, pulled out a variety of delectable treats from the fridge that their parents had presumably been keeping for a special occasion. 

“Wait hang on” Charly spoke up.

“You said we were just going to finish off the cake the kids were eating,” she added with a raised eyebrow.

“Oh we are” Meriel responded. 

“But if were going to have a midnight feast, might as well go all out.” Meriel replied with a mischievous smirk. 

While Charly remained perturbed by her sister’s gluttony, that strange part of her that she had been supressing for some time now, found its self-inhabiting her with a new enthusiasm. 

Perhaps it was the little alcohol in her system, perhaps it was Meriels’s insistence, or perhaps it was her own greedy little desires, but that night she found herself pigging out more than she’d ever pigged out before. 

The two started the late night feast indulging on a starter dish of garlic bread, moving onto some warmed up tomato soup, followed by some chicken fajitas Meriel had cooked up earlier. A helping of Ben and Jerry’s soon came up and went down just as easily, soon to be joined by the rest of that chocolate cake. The two giggled as their fingers scrapped the remains of the empty bowl, Charly privately taking joy in how full and how fat she was in her intoxicated state. The little event reminded Charly of en event from her childhood in which she found Meriel stealing chocolate fondue from the fridge and immediately rushing of to tell her mother. Secretly she wondered if she had deep down wanted to take part in the little escapade but her goody too shoes attitude had prevented her doing so. 

Without much thought Charly reared her hand down towards the button of her jeans. She took the deepest breath of her life and slowly eased the button from its hook. It proved easier said than done as her engorged stomach pushed passionately against her restraining jeans, but with the button unhooked the small zip slid its way down with glee as her soft tummy gelatinously poured out like water breaking through a damn. 

What Charly did not notice however was the glowing smile beaming over Meriel’s face.


----------



## tomboy27 (May 25, 2016)

(Back To It!)

*Chapter 11*

While the Christmas period was proving to be a guilty little escapade for Charly, Dan had grown increasingly bored and disinterested in the soulless vacuum of his parents house in the south of France. 

They'd moved there several years back to get away from the hustle and bustle of the British cities they'd lived in their entire lives, and while Dan couldn't fault the beautiful scenery, he was more preoccupied in thinking about the beautiful scenery he had at home. 

The most pleasant thoughts of his day now seemed to be the lingering thought of Charly fattening up like a prized turkey ready to be plucked for the Christmas period. That was the reason he had found himself mischievously pondering about Charly as he wrestled himself to sleep at night in his uncomfortably warm bedroom that made his sweat ridden skin stick to his sheets. 

The endless imagining was proving intoxicating, maybe she'd finally achieved that second chin, perhaps more developed squeezable love handles, perhaps her plump little rear was finally developing dimples, oh it was all too much!

This was also what was leading him to make a run along along the luxurious beaches every morning to catch a brief glimpse of the bikini clad girls making use of the gorgeous weather, frolicking in the crystal clear water. 

Between the brief glimpses of their toned and perfectly trimmed bodies, Dan would find himself entertaining the idea of what they would like with a softer, more how should he say, more developed physique. 

He took joy in envisioning their rear ends inflating like the beach balls they were currently jostling in the air, or their belly's ballooning to the point of covering the front of their panties while their backsides swallowed them whole on the other end. 

These playful thoughts never once failed to make him smirk like a horny schoolboy every morning. Better yet these pleasant thoughts would always lead his mind back to Charly. 

Dan had deduced from his time with her that she had a tendency to be more than a little socially awkward and found it difficult to engage in conversation with men. He wondered for a moment if she was already so taken with him that she would be an easy sell on his fantasies. 

He even found himself speculating that maybe she had already triggered onto his preferences and was fattening up to please him, maybe this was a subtle little hint as a means of showing him that she was was in on the gig, and better yet was wearing that baggy coat to build suspense for the moment she finally revealed that bulging body of hers. 

This musing filled Dan was so much enthusiasm that he was making his morning run difficult for himself, with his burgeoning manhood also displaying its excitement. A brief sight of which made one of those French bikini girls must have noticed as she quickly and with a glimmer in her eyes treated him to a frisky and vexing look as he jogged by. 

His mind however was to preoccupied on Charly at that point to notice the beach beauty, and her interest proved un responded, his eyes blocked out by his tinted sunglasses. 

Dan unsurprisingly was still preoccupied about what he envisioned Charly's fantasies were you see.

Perhaps when they finally got more intimate there would be no need to hide his preferences. At first he could at least make it subtle, maybe a brief remark about the size of her breasts as they made love or the casual glancing of his index finger around her naval would at least illicit some level of response from her. 

Maybe after that she would encourage him to play with her belly or let him introduce feeding her into their foreplay, surely that would be the next logical step. With each passing intimate fantasy Dan found his confidence blossoming.

With that Dan found himself vowing to his conscience that he would make sure to instigate the reveal of his fantasies to Charly. He could at least test the water with brief remarks hinting to his fetish, if she didn't reciprocate he would cool these advances and gradually see how things developed over time. 

He then allowed his mind to wonder further, while he was never attracted to the most extreme of fattened up women, seeing Charly fill out further and gradually become his matronly love was a dream he couldn't prevent his mind from resorting to.

Coming home to her everyday in a gorgeous cottage by the woodland and taking in her soft expanse of a body seemed like an eternity of bliss compared to his mundane one man flat he was currently calling a home. 

It was even the smaller things that were becoming even more detailed in his minds eye. Holding his arm around her shoulder as they walked and allowing his hand to take in her soft pliable arm, or sitting in the sunny countryside and feeding her chocolate covered strawberry's, or watching with a grin on his face as she struggled to zip up her jeans and reply in a mocking tone about how she was getting fat with a glowing smile across her face, what he wouldn't give to enjoy that simplicity in life. 

But Alas, for now it remained but a fantasy he admitted to himself as he slugged down the contents of his water bottle to hydrate himself from the heat in the midst of his run. "Still I guess some dreams do come true", he playfully whispered in a flirtatious voice.


----------



## cohen (May 27, 2016)

Wow, this last chapter was a little -too- real.


----------



## tomboy27 (May 27, 2016)

cohen said:


> Wow, this last chapter was a little -too- real.



Real as in a good way or a bad way?


----------



## lifelongpassion (May 27, 2016)

I'm enjoying this story very much. 

Please continue when you have a chance.


----------



## WaldoN (May 27, 2016)

This is one of the best stories in a while.


----------



## cohen (May 30, 2016)

good way at first but when he hadnt seen her by the end of the chapter it was a bad way lol


----------



## Observer (Jun 25, 2017)

A great story which it seems a shame hasn't (yet?) been continued


----------

